# what i can improve and How is my form?? video!!!



## 808killa (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi im looking to see on what i need to improve on. i know sometime i punch the trigger and grip the bow when arrow released.. and what i can do to improve
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tkh1_gPLwBA


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

808killa said:


> Hi im looking to see on what i need to improve on. i know sometime i punch the trigger and grip the bow when arrow released.. and what i can do to improve
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tkh1_gPLwBA


New video, please.

1) get the video cam higher, to at LEAST shoulder height. Current video cam is too close to the floor.

2) move the video cam farther away, so we can see YOU head to toe and all of the compound bow.

Picture in the video camera frame should look more like this.



We can see from HEAD to TOE
and we can see the entire bow in the picture frame
and
the camera lens was at head height....not so close to the floor.


----------



## 808killa (Sep 1, 2010)

ok will do!


----------



## MarktheBowman (May 4, 2013)

Now you know how to film yourself shooting. Good job, man.


----------

